# Air Compressor



## SacSean (Sep 8, 2018)

Ok so I started with a Restoration company and I’m looking for a compressor to shoot mostly wall textures. A typical job could be 5 sheets more/less and majority would be like wall applications from 4’ down. I need something portable and preferably not too heavy. Anyone out there that does this type of work or any suggestions on what type of compressor would fit my needs?


----------



## Reimemanua (May 11, 2021)

That's cool good luck with that! It would be more useful if I told you what your budget is, as I can advise you both cheap models and maybe from the top price segment. You can choose for yourself something from trimthatweed.com since they have quite a few excellent compressors with a very clear description of each model and their positive and negative sides. I am sure that you will be able to see something exactly for your work, since I can not exactly advise you something due to the fact that I use compressors in the other direction. I hope I was able to help you.


----------

